# Latitude bermuda Seed, can't find anywhere.



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm no expert but I am curious why I can't find Latitude seed anywhere. I plan on overseeding next spring but I can only find plugs which I don't really need. Regardless of the season, I thought I'd at least find some sellers, even if "out of stock" so that I can check again in the spring. Any ideas?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I believe it is a sterile variety so it can only be grown by sod, plugs, and sprigs.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> I believe it is a sterile variety so it can only be grown by sod, plugs, and sprigs.


@FlaDave is correct. ^^

You can get L 36 plugs from here: http://www.toddvalleyfarms.com/store/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=84


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Aah. got it, thank you!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

No problem!!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Fadi What do you mean by overseed?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @Fadi What do you mean by overseed?


I plan on scalping, dethathing and aerating in early sprinng, and I want to put down seed to thicken up my lawn.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @Fadi What do you mean by overseed?
> ...


Any chance the bermuda seed you plan to plant is the same cultivar of bermuda that you already have?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

There is no seed according to the guys. So it doesn't look like it can be done.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Unlike some cool season grasses, overseeding bermuda with bermuda seed is really not something that is done. It should propagate just fine on it's own. Whatever factors are keeping your existing bermuda from thickening up would inhibit the establishment of new bermuda from seed.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ware said:


> Unlike some cool season grasses, overseeding bermuda with bermuda seed is really not something that is done. It should propagate just fine on it's own. Whatever factors are keeping your existing bermuda from thickening up would inhibit the establishment of new bermuda from seed.


^^ This 100% I've wasted money buying Yukon bermuda seed after I already had Yukon bermuda. The grass is known for it's aggressive growth and fast fill in. Buy a ProPlugger and go to town, rake up sprigs and redistribute, or just hit it with nitrogen after what you're doing and you could almost watch it fill in.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> Unlike some cool season grasses, overseeding bermuda with bermuda seed is really not something that is done. It should propagate just fine on it's own. Whatever factors are keeping your existing bermuda from thickening up would inhibit the establishment of new bermuda from seed.


To go one step further: not only is it unnecessary, it's generally not something you want to do unless you have a seeded variety and can match the seed. You wouldn't want to sow common bermuda from Lowe's in your tifway 419 hybrid bermuda lawn. It'll look completely different.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've heard that as well about overseeding and not matching, Personally, I get it, but that's not at all what happened with me, it actually worked out great. I overseeded early this year with a hybrid on my lawn.

So in my experience, I did not see any issues/blotchiness, etc... I think people run into problems when they overseed dead areas, so that entire area has a different shade. But overseeding uniformly works great for me with zero issues visually or otherwise.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Fadi said:


> I've heard that as well about overseeding and not matching, Personally, I get it, but that's not at all what happened with me, it actually worked out great. I overseeded early this year with a hybrid on my lawn.
> 
> So in my experience, I did not see any issues/blotchiness, etc... I think people run into problems when they overseed dead areas, so that entire area has a different shade. But overseeding uniformly works great for me with zero issues visually or otherwise.


Pictures please or it didn't happen. Lol lol
Just kidding 
It also depends on what you want your lawn to look like. Comparing a fine dark blade Bermuda to a wide blade light green Bermuda is not gonna work. 
Most of the time when you overseed you waist money it usually has very poor establishment. And it's like playing the lotto. You might choose a seed that closely matches your existing grass but again you might not. Chances favor the not. 
What type of Bermuda grass seed did you [email protected] and what kind of Bermuda do you have originally? Your combination and selection can help others who want to do it. 
But it's risky


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with @Tellycoleman - it really all comes down to a person's expectations.

I think it would be very difficult to stay off of the seed/seedlings long enough for them to do their thing. The U of A says optimum bermuda seed germination occurrs between 77-104°F. That's the time of year most of us are mowing at least once a week. I think it can take 2-3 weeks after seeding for bermuda to reach the 1-2 leaf stage. Sure, some of it may survive, but I'm in the camp that says there are more effective things people can do to thicken up bermuda.

And this is not unique to bermuda - I think KBG guys like @g-man run into the same issues with the longer germination/establishment requirements.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is very rare to be able to overseed KBG into an existing lawn without almost destroying it with aeration. The KBG takes a long time to establish and the existing lawn just covers it (no sun = no grass). This year we had one member that was successful, but he did multiple passes of the aerator plus PGR and had great weather.

I have no experience with Bermuda, but the members here dont overseed it.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Fadi said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that as well about overseeding and not matching, Personally, I get it, but that's not at all what happened with me, it actually worked out great. I overseeded early this year with a hybrid on my lawn.
> ...


Originally had Latitude. I thought it was Tifwaw419 but I chased the source from the builder and found that it's Latitude.

This is my back yard after overseeding. I did a hybrid seed on my latitude at the time I leveled it. Grass is tall because I kept letting it grow till I felt comfortable they were rooted well. I really don't notice any speckling or oddness in the color consistency. Its greener than any neighbor and gets a lot of compliments. But I'm also new at the whole maintaining a yard thing so I'm no expert and so far only amateurs with crappy yards have complimented it, ;lol.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Basically it was scalped, dethatched, and leveled. I overseeded and when they germinated, covered the yard with screened peat moss and watered lightly every 2 hours for 2 weeks. Did it in the front as well with no issues. But again.... No issues to my inexperienced eyes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks, @@Ware


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Fadi said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > Fadi said:
> ...


Great looking lawn!

Do you have any pics of the new lawn Reel low?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you! Unfortunately no, haven't had my reel mower too long, only been messing with the front yard. Here it is...

Not home so the best I can do is security cam snapshot from this morning


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

nice lawn indeed.
would love to know the seed you used.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> nice lawn indeed.
> would love to know the seed you used.


Thanks!

I used a bermuda mix seed from home depot. I believe its their own brand (Vigoro), Before I overseeded I planted seeds in pots and couldn't believe how fast they germinated and grew.

here is a better picture but my security cam only shows half the front lawn. this is just before it started to show signs of dormancy (Mid-October).


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thanks
I think you really got lucky.
Every bag of vigoro can vary wildly in seed variety. The back of the bag usually on a white sticker tells the variety or mixture. Goto one Home Depot it could be blackjack. Another Home Depot 5 miles away could be different. Even 2 bags at the same store could be different. I think the Gods were smiling on you. It's impossible without the original bag to know what grass you had. Wish we knew because it could have been a viable option for capitible matches.

I know that common Bermuda mixed in my Yukon yard looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

To be honest, I've been experimenting a lot, and I've done many things that are supposedly a "No No" with great success. So many people told me I was crazy for using Peatmoss instead of mulch with every reason under the sun. Beds look better than any mulch bed I've ever seen, and the growth is vigorous and thriving.

My builder insisted on mulching around my giant trees in the back, said its impossible to grow grass there because of the shade. So did my neighbors, I removed the mulch and sodded all the way to the trunk. Even the grass between the fence and the tree (2 ft stretch) is thriving.

Certainly dont recommend anyone follow my lead as this is my first year working the lawn, hence all the experimentation. Maybe it is luck, who knows.. but I'll take it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My experience has been that the effect of shade on new bermuda sod compounds year over year.

It's always fun to experiment, but _please_ don't overseed that beautiful turf with Home Depot bermuda seed again - many here (myself included) would kill for a Lat 36 monostand. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> My experience has been that the effect of shade on new bermuda sod compounds year over year.
> 
> It's always fun to experiment, but _please_ don't overseed that beautiful turf with Home Depot bermuda seed again - many here (myself included) would kill for a Lat 36 monostand. :thumbup:


ok I wont! lol. Its really plenty thick. A couple areas are thin but likely drainage problems. So I'll probably just get latitude plugs and address the drainage problem.

Really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fadi said:


> So I'll probably just get latitude plugs and address the drainage problem.


I would get a ProPlugger and harvest your own plugs - you have your own Lat 36 farm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> I would get a ProPlugger and harvest your own plugs - you have your own Lat 36 farm. :thumbsup:


Awesome. Thanks for the link. I think I'll start a journal early spring. It should help me keep track of progress.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I made the mistake of overseeding my Bermuda two years ago when I purchased my home and didn't know any better.What a mistake.I can definitely see where the different variety patches are.

Here's my Lat 36 when it was healthy.Unbenknownst to me I had an armyworm invasion late in the season and it didn't look that good anymore.Hoping to bring it back this season.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> I made the mistake of overseeding my Bermuda two years ago when I purchased my home and didn't know any better.What a mistake.I can definitely see where the different variety patches are.
> 
> Here's my Lat 36 when it was healthy.Unbenknownst to me I had an armyworm invasion late in the season and it didn't look that good anymore.Hoping to bring it back this season.


What's your plan? I'm curious because I did overseed and also regretting it. Not because it's patchy in color, it's actually solid. But I worry over time it will be. I don't think there's anything I can do at this point. Resodding I guess but I'm not going thru that.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > nice lawn indeed.
> ...


Ok so I'm certainly not poking fun at you, but... "Continuous Repair Technology??" :lol: "Continuously grows new plants to fill in bare spots".. hahahaha.. They don't say! Isn't this tech otherwise known as Bermuda grass? lol!

I'm sorry this gave me a nice morning chuckle. I love when companies try to sell you a stick and call it a "hand-selected and clipped dichot growing point". Pahaha!

However, I will say that your November lawn was looking very sharp  I've got a long way to go with my Yukon to compare :thumbup:


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Laid some latitude 36 sod when I bought the house a few summers ago. Great turf.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman said:
> ...


lol, yeah I didnt make the label  man if you thought that was funny, you should ready anything made by scotts, you'll be laughing forerver.


----------

